# my sweet dog....NOT.



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone posted recently about their dog always being by their side when they were sick or sad. And I know a bunch of you chimed in on it. Well, I definitely have the exception to this rule. I have been sick in bed all day with one of the worst colds I've ever had.....AND MINNIE WON'T STOP BARKING. She NEVER barks. She doesn't need to go out (just took her) and she's eaten plenty. Before, I was semi propped up in bed, on my laptop, and Minnie was standing OVER me. It's hard to picture...wish I had a camera....but yes, she stood over me and my computer so she could look out the window that you can only see from our bed. Good thing there's lots of clearance from her feet to her belly. Dumb dog. She ALWAYS thinks I am her personal jungle gym or she is a lapdog.

FREE GREAT DANE TO A GOOD HOME!!! She will prance around your bed while you're sick and bark at you!!! It's great!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha that's a good one, I don't want her! When I'm sick I just want to be left alone or a least a little sympathy from mans best friend, is this to much to ask.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I will take her! I do LOVE danes. LoL Although..her manners need some work


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate to be sick around my dachshund. My Doberman will lay with his head on my feet, but not her - she sits next to the couch and barks, and barks, and barks.

I feel your pain


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she's utterly confused.....since it's almost unheard of for me to stay in bed past 6:30 am. ;-)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, you are just going to have to do what I'm doing right now. I'm teaching Mollie to speak Spanish. That way she won't be at a disadvantage when I take her to Mexico to live with all the other street dogs there.
That'd teach her to be more grateful and loving.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you're sick today, especially with a bouncy dog! I'm sure it's because she's just trying to make you 'all better' with her great big puppy love!! 

Get lots of rest and remember.....you can always shut the door on her (yeah right!)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HEHE...that is how Brody is some times when Im not feeling good....its like "Hey, HEY HEEEEY....MOMMI....Look at MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! How can you be sick when **I'm** here?!?!?!!?!" LOL :lol:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe she can tell a difference between really sick and just annoyingly sick. This cold totally SUCKS....but it's more annoying than anything. Or maybe she just knows that if she were to behave like this when I had a migraine... I'd have to get out the beatin' stick. ;-)


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I dunno what to tell ya >_<. 
When I want to keep sleeping and and the rare chance the brats decide they want to go around barking, I'll push them off the bed and say, "No, go to your bed" but they prolly get scared of my grumpiness.
But usually they don't even wake me or try to, figures I'm cranky in the morning and they know it.

Maybe try ignoring her altogether? And don't forget to claim your personal space, lol. Must stay 3 feet away, grawwrr.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> I dunno what to tell ya >_<.
> When I want to keep sleeping and and the rare chance the brats decide they want to go around barking, I'll push them off the bed and say, "No, go to your bed" but they prolly get scared of my grumpiness.
> But usually they don't even wake me or try to, figures I'm cranky in the morning and they know it.
> 
> Maybe try ignoring her altogether? And don't forget to claim your personal space, lol. Must stay 3 feet away, grawwrr.


Hmmm, personal space.... I'm not sure that exists at my house. What is that? I ask this as I'm having difficulty typing while a small Chihuahua is resting on my wrist....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Hmmm, personal space.... I'm not sure that exists at my house. What is that? I ask this as I'm having difficulty typing while a small Chihuahua is resting on my wrist....


HAHAHAH, yep, I have a 40+lbs Border Collie sharing my lap with my computer and a Mini Dachshund wrapped around my neck!!LOL


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG that sounds like such the picture. When I was sick a while back, I had 3 cats, Zoey & Ziva on my chest and then Shellie kept trying to climb up on my lap.....she's not exactly the lap dog. Maybe she thought you overslept so was acting as your 'Dane Alarm Clock?' LOL!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> OMG that sounds like such the picture. When I was sick a while back, I had 3 cats, Zoey & Ziva on my chest and then Shellie kept trying to climb up on my lap.....she's not exactly the lap dog. Maybe she thought you overslept so was acting as your 'Dane Alarm Clock?' LOL!


Probably! She hates when we sleep in.....granted, she goes to bed around 9 (and takes multiple naps throughout the day)....and we go to bed about midnight, so our sleep schedules don't exactly align! All she wanted to do was play.... so I just kept popping those cold pills....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishop does that too, drives me nuts. Tessie wants to cuddle with you even more than she usually does when she can see you don't feel well. :smile:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to suffer from migraines and my Attila (Rottweiler) would lie by my bed in perfect silence. I brought home (with his permission) a 4 yr. old Rottie playmate for him from the Humane Society-he was 2 at the time. She, Tasha, was the gentlest dog of any breed that I have ever known. The first time she was witness to one of my headaches, she put her paw up on the bed-a comforting gesture?- 'Til snapped at her. The first and last time I ever saw him threaten her in any way and from then on, she would lie beside him on the floor.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Buck does stuff like that. Normally he sleeps all day until we go out for our vigorous puppy-wearing-out playtime but this past week when I was sick it was constantly wanting to go outside for no good reason. And his whine is that high pitched whistle and I can't stand it! So I would drag my ass off the couch and let him out. Here's the kicker... His recall to come back into the house is great... but when I'm sick he likes to make me go out and drag his ass back inside. 

If he weren't getting his normal amount of exercise each day I would understand but I have a husband who plays rougher with them than I do! S Jill, I know EXACTLY how you feel!

Oh, and my other dog... Dude ignores me completely. I don't exist to him while I'm sick unless I demand that he come over to me.


----------

